# Synchroniser les notes dans iPod Touch



## supunna (4 Janvier 2011)

Salut à toutes et tous,

La question va vous paraître toute bête, et encore plus quand vous saurez que ça fait 2 heures que je cherche :rose:
J'ai un tout nouveau iPod Touch, sous le dernier iOs 4.2.1
Mon problème est que je ne comprend rien au système de notes de cet iPod 
Comment dois-je écrire sur mon Mac (Leopard) une note ? Comment puis-je ensuite la transférer sur mon iPod Touch ? Et l'inverse est-il également possible ?

Merci


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

Ce que je fais sur mon Iphone pour transférer notes d'Iphone vers ordi... mais pas d'idée si ça convient avec l'Ipod mais je ne vois pas pourquoi pas. Concernant l'autre sens jamais essayé car jamais eu besoin.....

Cocher dans iTunes, iPhone branché; dans l'onglet infos -> autres -> synchroniser les notes. 
Elles seront alors visibles sur Mail.


----------



## Larme (4 Janvier 2011)

Dans l'onglet Infos, tu peux synchroniser les notes qui apparaissent dans l'application Mail


----------



## Lefenmac (4 Janvier 2011)

Ceci devrait t'éclairer

http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1296?viewlocale=fr_FR&locale=fr_FR


----------



## supunna (4 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour vos réponses  Suis-je obligé d'utiliser Mail ? Cela m'embête car je ne l'utilise pas du tout, je n'aime pas trop. Comme messagerie, j'utilise Thunderbird et Gmail.


----------

